# Harder Stainless steel salt/sand spreader



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

I have a stainless steel harder series ll salt/sand spreader for sale. Machine works great and is ready for winter. Its the single motor single speed style very simple and reliable. This salter will fit both short bed and long bed trucks. Please call or text. My cell phone is 845-206-6304. Asking $1500obo

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/pts/d/salt-sand-box-spreader/6270929549.html


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Bout time to sell the truck too eh?

Good luck on the sale


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

They are a good spreader, My harder is old and very reliable. I have a new Smith besides some new technology very similar.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Truck is a work in progress. Its a great spreader just not needed at this time. Only ever used in 1 parking lot its entire life. Truck is an 2003 with 23,000 miles on it. All it ever did was sit in a parking lot waiting for snow. Bought it for a steal and dont need the salter.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

meyer22288 said:


> Truck is a work in progress. Its a great spreader just not needed at this time. Only ever used in 1 parking lot its entire life. Truck is an 2003 with 23,000 miles on it. All it ever did was sit in a parking lot waiting for snow. Bought it for a steal and dont need the salter.


I'm just busting balls about the truck.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Still for sale


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

1300obo


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Still for sale


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

meyer22288 said:


> Still for sale


Bro, You got to find somebody with a 6' box that wants a spreader. The spreader is worthless to somebody with flatbed or 8' box. I sold my 6' buyers gas on ebay for $1800.00. Guy come from Baltimore fastest spreader I ever sold. Needed a electronic throttle. I'm in NY too Harder - Smith or Air Flow is all anybody uses around here basically.

Maybe just switch your CL ad around and advertise it as a 6 footer for short bed trucks. Medium to small parking areas that harder will work well. Parts are easy to get in NY. Good Luck


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Sold to quality 1st property services. Nice meeting you devon good luck with it


----------

